# Ab 10.9. gibts bei Aldi-Süd wieder lange Bikeklamotten



## Gerry_71 (3. September 2007)

Falls ich es nicht übersehn habe hats noch keiner gepostet, und hier gibts ja grade ein paar Threads wegen Gesuchen nach billigen Wintersachen. 

Ich bin grade im Aldi auf den Prospekt von kommender Woche gestossen, ab. 10. wird es wieder ein "SoftShell"-Jacken, lange Hosen Handschuhe geben.


----------



## Gerry_71 (3. September 2007)

P.S.: ach ja, die Unterhemden mit Windschutz vorne gibts dann auch wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derpharao66 (3. September 2007)

Hast du einen Link?


----------



## Postmann (3. September 2007)

derpharao66 schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link?


 
www.aldi-sued.de

Aber die Angebote vom 10.09. sind dort erst ab morgen zu sehen. Bisher nur auf Papier im Laden zu haben!


----------



## karmakiller (3. September 2007)

Angebote sind jetzt schon online


----------



## roadracer one (3. September 2007)

@Gerry_71:  

"P.S.: ach ja, die Unterhemden mit Windschutz vorne gibts dann auch wieder."    <--- Sind die Unterhemden denn gut?


----------



## ThunderRoad (3. September 2007)

derpharao66 schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link?



Wie wärs mit http://www.aldisued.de?

Klärt einen Modemuffel wie mich mal auf: Trägt man das jetzt so oder warum erinnert mich das nur an den Trainingsanzug von meinem Opa?
Muss ich erstmal im Original anschauen...


----------



## chrisjitsu (4. September 2007)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit http://www.aldisued.de?
> 
> Klärt einen Modemuffel wie mich mal auf: Trägt man das jetzt so oder warum erinnert mich das nur an den Trainingsanzug von meinem Opa?
> Muss ich erstmal im Original anschauen...



retro ist doch jetzt voll im trend, mensch


----------



## Gerry_71 (4. September 2007)

roadracer one schrieb:


> @Gerry_71:
> 
> "P.S.: ach ja, die Unterhemden mit Windschutz vorne gibts dann auch wieder."    <--- Sind die Unterhemden denn gut?



Die vom letztenmal die ich hab sind schon ok, insbesondere der Windschutz vorne funktioniert gut, sie haben aber meiner Meinung nach zwei Mängel: 
Einmal sind sie nicht elastisch, ist also leider kein Ersatz für ein richtiges enganliegendes Funktionsshirt. Zum anderen wäre es super wenn Sie noch einen Kragen hätten, so ziehts damit leicht mal um den Hals wenn man da nicht was anderes drüber hat.


----------



## manuel123 (4. September 2007)

Also meiner Meinung nach taugen die Shirts nichts.

Habe voriges Jahr 2 gekauft - liegen bei mir aber nur herum, da wie schon oben jemand erwähnt hat sie nicht eng anliegen und dadurch irgendwie die Funkion verlorengeht- KEIN Vergleich zu nem 40 Euro Löffler Funktionsunterhemd! - die sind wirklich klasse!!


----------



## Feel the Dirt (4. September 2007)

also ich hab die sachen von vor 3jahren und die liege hier nur rum!
naja meiner meinung nach sind die ganz ok, aber wie gesagt sie liegen nur rum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sneii500 (4. September 2007)

Die sachen sind für den Normal gebrauch ok,aber lieber paar euro mehr ausgeben und das Zeug liegt nicht rum.Und man sieht es den Sachen auch an daß sie vom Aldi kommen...


----------



## galle_gtd (5. September 2007)

will mich auch mal outen.habe heuer auch schon was von aldi gekauft.. und liegt jetzt auch gut im schrank..


----------



## onlyTan (5. September 2007)

also ich out mich mal und werds mit so ne jacke mal versuchen...für kleine touren wirds schon seine dienste tun. und vllt noch die komischen langfinger handshcuhe......aber die muss ich ertsmal live sehn


----------



## Enrgy (5. September 2007)

manuel123 schrieb:


> ...da wie schon oben jemand erwähnt hat sie nicht eng anliegen und dadurch irgendwie die Funkion verlorengeht...



Ich ziehe im Herbst/Winter folgende Kombi an:

Odlo Funktionsunterhemd, enganliegend und hält die haut relativ trocken, kein Windschutz. Darüber dann das Aldi-Hemd mit kurzem Arm, Windschutz recht passabel. Schweiß wird vom Oldo ans Aldi-Hemd weitergeleitet, bis in die äußere Schicht.
Als nächstes dann ein dickeres Langarmshirt ohne Windblocker und nach Bedarf darüber auch eine Jacke mit Windschutz.
Sollte der seltene Fall eintreten, daß ich in Regen gerate, folgt darüber auch noch eine Regenjacke. In dem Zustand fahre ich natürlich nicht mehr locker-flockig die schwierigsten Trails ab, sondern sehe zu, daß ich ohne Erkältung schnell nach hause komme...


----------



## bennym (8. September 2007)

Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir die Jacke zuzulegen. Aber taugt die was? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Jacken?

Zu den Unterhemden, kann ich nur sagen, dass ich auch mal so Teile vom Aldi hatte, und nach 2 Minuten tragen, juckte es mich überall und ich bekamm nen Schweissausbruch   Keine Ahnung ob das ne allergische Reaktion war, oder was da sonst falsch lief  

mfg benny


----------



## --hobo-- (9. September 2007)

AUch hier nochmal die Frage: Wie fallen die ALDI Größen so aus?

Bei den Laufsachen von Aldi (Crane) ist es regelmäßig so, dass die Hosen in etwa den Markenklamotten in ihrer Größe entsprechen, die Hemden von Aldi aber größer sind. 

Wie ist es bei den Radklamotten? Ist es ähnlich, wie bei Laufsachen? Hab bislang nur ein kurzes Radhemd von Aldi, das superbequem und auch ganz gut verarbeitet ist (für 7 Euro), in seiner Größe allerdings etwas kleiner ausfällt, als die normalen Größen von Gore und co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumb (9. September 2007)

bennym schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir die Jacke zuzulegen. Aber taugt die was? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Jacken?



Ich habe mir vor einem Jahr so eine Jacke gekauft. Ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht. Der Schweiß wird irgendwie gar nicht rausgetragen d.h die Jacke ist irgendwann von innen total nass. Da trag ich lieber meine 5 Jahre alte Nike Laufjacke... ist um einiges besser.


----------



## dwe60 (9. September 2007)

Weiß zufällig jemand ob es die Sachen auch in absehbarer Zeit bei Aldi-Nord gibt


----------



## --hobo-- (9. September 2007)

Jau, etwa 1-2 Wochen später bei ALDI Nord, ist bei Laufsachen auch immer so. Warum? Keine Ahnung, vielleicht logistische Gründe.


----------



## --hobo-- (9. September 2007)

Dumb schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor einem Jahr so eine Jacke gekauft. Ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht. Der Schweiß wird irgendwie gar nicht rausgetragen d.h die Jacke ist irgendwann von innen total nass. Da trag ich lieber meine 5 Jahre alte Nike Laufjacke... ist um einiges besser.



Ich trage derzeit auch meine Laufklamotten zum Radeln, merke aber, dass die einfach nicht so winddicht sind, beim Laufen schwitzt man mehr und so weiter....daher weiß cih nicht ob das für den winter so optimal ist.


----------



## dwe60 (9. September 2007)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Jau, etwa 1-2 Wochen später bei ALDI Nord, ist bei Laufsachen auch immer so. Warum? Keine Ahnung, vielleicht logistische Gründe.




Thx - dann hab ich ja noch Hoffnung


----------



## Ghos4 (9. September 2007)

ich wollt mir die jacke + die trägerhose holen...
...hat da jemand erfahrungen mit gemacht????


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (9. September 2007)

Tim0biker schrieb:


> ich wollt mir die jacke + die trägerhose holen...
> ...hat da jemand erfahrungen mit gemacht????


Wie soll jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht haben wenn die Sachen noch nicht einmal im Verkauf sind?

Die Bikeklamotten variieren zum Teil sehr stark im Schnitt, Material und Tragekomfort im Vergleich zum Vorjahresmodell. Also kann man da nicht bzw. kaum was dazu sagen. Meine ersten Bikeklamotten für den Winter waren auch von ALDI, zweimal getragen, seitdem liegen sie im Schrank. Hab mir besseres geholt. Das war vor 4 Jahren.


----------



## black (9. September 2007)

bei den Klamotten kannste das Geld direkt in die Tonne werfen... ist der gleiche Effekt...

für den Winter nur Windstopperprodukte...
am besten Softshell... da brauchste noch nicht mal was drunter...


----------



## Clyde1988 (9. September 2007)

hab noch nie Kleider im Aldi geholt, stimmt das, dass die recht gross geschaffen sind?


----------



## --hobo-- (9. September 2007)

Clyde1988 schrieb:


> hab noch nie Kleider im Aldi geholt, stimmt das, dass die recht gross geschaffen sind?



Weiß ich auch nicht, wie das bei Radlerklamotten ist, aber bei Laufklamotten sind die Hosen "normal" groß und Oberteile fallen regelmäßig größer aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --hobo-- (9. September 2007)

black schrieb:


> bei den Klamotten kannste das Geld direkt in die Tonne werfen... ist der gleiche Effekt...
> 
> für den Winter nur Windstopperprodukte...
> am besten Softshell... da brauchste noch nicht mal was drunter...



Tu das, dann gibts weniger Gedränge an den Aldi Wühltischen. Oder kauf dir irgend so eine Gore Winterjacke für 200 Euro.


----------



## NilsS (10. September 2007)

So, war um 0800 Uhr mal schnell zum Aldi. Ich habe die Menschen zwar nicht gezählt, aber 10 waren es bestimmt, die sich um die Ware gedrängelt haben. Nette Mädels waren auch dabei B-)
Bei zwei Aldis hatte ich am Samstag Abend mal angefragt, ob se die Ware schon vorher rauslegen, aber auch nach netten Blicken liessen se sich nicht überzeugen. 
Nun denn, habe alles bekommen, was ich wollte, ausgepackt wird heute Nachmittag. 

Schöne Grüsse,
Nils.


----------



## Hornisborn (10. September 2007)

Warum alles bei Aldi Nord später kommt liegt glaube ich daran, das die Aldi Brüder sich das Land aufgeteilt haben und jeder sein eigenes Geschäft macht.

Die Jacke vom letzten Jahr war ok. Von den Hosen werde ich mir auch eine holen, da ich es nicht mehr einsehe bei Stürzen immer ne 100 Hose zu schrotten. Bei dem Rest kaufe ich mir lieber was gescheites


----------



## --hobo-- (10. September 2007)

So - heute morgen da gewesen um 8 Uhr, zum Glück gabs noch irgend was anderes und die alten Damen standen nicht am Radwühltisch. Ich war Punkt 8 Uhr da und hatte noch freie Auswahl, 2 Radjacken mitgenommen und 2 Radhemden und noch ein Unterhemd. 

Das Zeug sieht ok aus, habe ein rotes und ein blaues Hemd, die aber in unterschiedlichen Fertigungen hergestellt scheinen, sehen zumindest anders aus.

*VORSICHT:* Die Hemden fallen verdammt groß aus, ich habe normal Größe L bis XL und hab mir nach Bauchgefühl Größe M mitgenommen, Jacke L (etwas größer, weil man ja noch was drunter hat) und passt wie angegossen.

Erste halbe Stunde Fahrt mit der Jacke bei 10 Grad und feuchter Luft: Geil - einfach geil das Schnäppsche für 16 Euro.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (10. September 2007)

Hallo,
Ich war heute auch dort, so ca. 8.45 Uhr. Der Andrang war schon nicht gering am Wühltisch für die Radsachen, aber es war einiges da, sodass auch ich noch was abgreifen konnte und die Auswahl an Größen und Farben noch komplett vorhanden war.

Habe mir eine Radhose ohne Träger in Größe L und eine Radjacke in XL geholt. Ich bin auf jeden Fall der Meinung, dass es ein Schnäppchen war. Größen fallen IMHO, zumindest bei Jacken und Hosen genau so aus, wie ich es auch von anderen (teureren) Herstellern gewohnt bin! Die Verarbeitung/Qualität scheint auch auf den ersten Blick absolut tadellos zu sein, bei dem Preis auf jeden Fall eine Occasion!

Unterhemden würde ich aber auch lieber etwas teurere kaufen, aber auch nicht unbedingt gleich Löffler, Gore oder Craft... gibt sicher auch was in der Mitte...


----------



## Commo07 (10. September 2007)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Geil - einfach geil das Schnäppsche für 16 Euro.



...und heut Abend ein Schöbbsche auf das Schnäppsche!


----------



## Inf1n1ty (10. September 2007)

Also hab mir Unterhemd und Jacke geholt. Passen gut Funktion wird heut Nachmittag mal getestet. Hose mit Trägern ein Witz. Soviele Fehler drinne. Bis man da was gefunden hat was ordentlich genäht wurde. Zudem Hose obenrum zu Groß und unten fehlen 15 cm.
Handschuhe haben mich nicht überzeugt.
Aber für die Preise kann mer nix verkehrt machen zudem man alles wieder zurück bringen kann.


----------



## --hobo-- (10. September 2007)

Gore und wie die alle heißen, also ich halte es für übertrieben, 200 oder 250 Euro für eine Jacke, wie sie bei uns im Karstadt hängen. Ist definitiv zeitgemäß, würde ich sagen. 

Ich hab Markenklamotten und No Name daheim und beides hält in etwa gleich lang, das eine länger, das andere halt kürzer. Generell hab ich schon oft erlebt, dass gerade die Reißverschlüsse gern kaputt gehen. Adidas Laufjacke für knappe 100 Euro gekauft: Reißverschluss nach 1 Jahr kaputt. Zum Intersport gegangen, versucht, reparieren zu lassen (Garantie halt) - und die Dame meinte nur, dass es ihr leid täte, auf Reissverschlüsse gibts die Garantie nicht. Na super. Gerade auf das eigentlich einzige Teil, was durch normalen Gebrauch kaputt gehen kann. Aber die wissen halt, warum...

Muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen, ob er Gore und Co oder Aldi einkauft. Wenn ichs mir leisten könnte und mir Geld wurscht wäre, würd ich mich wohl auch nicht in die Aldi Schlange stellen, aber ich denke, die  Minderheit kann locker 200 Euro für eine Jacke mal ebenso ausgeben.


----------



## Stargate (10. September 2007)

Also ich habe heute morgen auch zugeschlagen und eine Jacke und ein langes Trikot gekauft. Sieht zwar nicht so schick wie meine anderen Specialized Sachen aus, aber im Herbst/Winter ist das auch wurscht. Hauptsache es erfüllt seinen Zweck. Hoffe nur das "L" nicht zu groß ausfällt, werde ich heute abend mal testen. 
Nur von den Radhosen war nicht so überzeugt, sahen eher wie billige Jogginghosen aus... da gehe ich lieber zum Händler meines Vertrauens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --hobo-- (10. September 2007)

Ja, die Radhosen ..... hab auch keine gekauft, das lag zwar auch daran, dass ich bei Aldi die Laufhose zuvor gekauft hab und ich es am Rad - im Gegensatz zum Laufsport - nicht mag, wenns schlappert, weils dann überall reinzieht, aber da kann man auch mal schauen, obs was günstiges im Angebot gibt.


----------



## Inf1n1ty (10. September 2007)

@ hobo: ist die laufhose was?

wollt mir die dann holen fürn winter


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. September 2007)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Gore und wie die alle heiÃen, also ich halte es fÃ¼r Ã¼bertrieben, 200 oder 250 Euro fÃ¼r eine Jacke, wie sie bei uns im Karstadt hÃ¤ngen. Ist definitiv zeitgemÃ¤Ã, wÃ¼rde ich sagen.
> 
> Ich hab Markenklamotten und No Name daheim und beides hÃ¤lt in etwa gleich lang, das eine lÃ¤nger, das andere halt kÃ¼rzer. Generell hab ich schon oft erlebt, dass gerade die ReiÃverschlÃ¼sse gern kaputt gehen. Adidas Laufjacke fÃ¼r knappe 100 Euro gekauft: ReiÃverschluss nach 1 Jahr kaputt. Zum Intersport gegangen, versucht, reparieren zu lassen (Garantie halt) - und die Dame meinte nur, dass es ihr leid tÃ¤te, auf ReissverschlÃ¼sse gibts die Garantie nicht. Na super. Gerade auf das eigentlich einzige Teil, was durch normalen Gebrauch kaputt gehen kann. Aber die wissen halt, warum...
> 
> Muss natÃ¼rlich jeder selbst wissen, ob er Gore und Co oder Aldi einkauft. Wenn ichs mir leisten kÃ¶nnte und mir Geld wurscht wÃ¤re, wÃ¼rd ich mich wohl auch nicht in die Aldi Schlange stellen, aber ich denke, die  Minderheit kann locker 200 Euro fÃ¼r eine Jacke mal ebenso ausgeben.



Ich kann's nimmer hÃ¶ren. Es gibt nicht nur Aldi und 200 â¬ - Klamotten, es gibt auch noch was dazwischen. Abgesehen davon muÃt Du auch nicht alles im Laden vor Ort kaufen. Die groÃen Versender haben im SchluÃverkauf so manches wirklich gute SchnÃ¤ppchen im Angebot.

Hab auch einige Aldisachen, aber das GenÃ¶le (sind supertoll, alles andere viel zu teuer) geht mir langsam auf den Geist.

Es gibt Teile, die taugen, es gibt welche, die taugen nix. Mit Socken, Handschuhen, Laufhosen zum Biken, den weiten Shorts bin ich sehr zufrieden. Die Regenjacke dagegen ist - leider- eine PlastiktÃ¼te. Alle Trikots, die ich bisher vom Aldi hatte, brauchen wesentlich lÃ¤nger zum Trocknen als die 20 - 40 â¬ - Trikots von Pearli. Dazu kommt, daÃ die Schnitte offenbar nicht fÃ¼r mich gemacht sind. 10 cm kleiner und 10 kg mehr, dann dÃ¼rften sie passen. Die Unterhemden, die ich habe, saugen sich richtig schÃ¶n voll mit SchweiÃ. Und weil sie so besitzergreifend sind, wollen sie den auch kaum noch hergeben.
Radschuhe vom Lidl dagegen waren ein sehr guter Kauf. Sind tadellos, auch im Vergleich mit meinen Northwave.

Also, bitte, Produkte einzeln beurteilen. Pauschalierungen fÃ¼hren hier nicht weiter. Philosophie (nur teuer gut/Geiz ist geil) genausowenig.


----------



## xmarcx (10. September 2007)

Testen konnte ich die Sachen noch nicht, aber die "Softshell" Jacke passt mir in m ganz gut (180cm und ca. 73kg). Ob sich's beim Fahren bewährt wird sich noch zeigen.


----------



## Hanoi Hustler (10. September 2007)

Habe mir eben auch ein langes Trikot gekauft, fällt deutlich eine Nummer größer aus als ich sonst trage, war aber schon bei oberflächlicher Betrachtung leicht zu erkennen. Überhaupt ein sehr ammüsanter Anblick, alte Männer die sich fast blank machen um eine Hose anzuprobieren und hunderte von aufgerissenen Verpackungen die achtlos durch die Gegend fliegen - einfach ein nettes Chaos. Von den Handschuhen kann ich nur abraten, etwas ähnliches hat mir meine Mutter mit zehn Jahren angezogen wenn ein halber Meter Neuschnee gefallen war, total dick und unflexibel.


----------



## domimasta (10. September 2007)

Ich werd heut abend auch mal hindackeln.

Vielleicht erwisch ich noch was.^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --hobo-- (10. September 2007)

Inf1n1ty schrieb:


> @ hobo: ist die laufhose was?
> 
> wollt mir die dann holen fürn winter




Genau, die Laufhose von Aldi - das Ding war mir bei 15 Grad und starkem u. kaltem Wind fast zu warm, aber für den Winter denke ich bei guter Bewegung sollte die gut passen. 




domimasta schrieb:


> Ich werd heut abend auch mal hindackeln.
> 
> Vielleicht erwisch ich noch was.^^




Geh am besten in eine Filiale in einer Stadt, da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht so hoch, dass es soviele Biker gibt, ist zumindest bei Laufsachen so, die gibts manchmal in Frankfurt am Main in der Stadt noch 2 Tage danach.


----------



## --hobo-- (10. September 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich kann's nimmer hÃ¶ren. Es gibt nicht nur Aldi und 200 â¬ - Klamotten, es gibt auch noch was dazwischen. Abgesehen davon muÃt Du auch nicht alles im Laden vor Ort kaufen. Die groÃen Versender haben im SchluÃverkauf so manches wirklich gute SchnÃ¤ppchen im Angebot.
> 
> Hab auch einige Aldisachen, aber das GenÃ¶le (sind supertoll, alles andere viel zu teuer) geht mir langsam auf den Geist.
> 
> ...



(Von oben angefangen)
Ja, du hast Recht, Karstadt Sport hatte z.B. diesen Sommer Laufsachen superdick reduziert, teils 50% runtergesetzt und dann nochmal 20% drauf, fast nachgeschmissen. Aber so billig, wie bei Aldi gabs das Zeug nicht. Trotzdem supergÃ¼nstig. Halt Markenartikel.

Ich sags mal so. Was sagt uns das, wenn Asics Running Hosen statt fÃ¼r 70 Euro auf einmal fÃ¼r 20 Euro rausgehauen werden? Tja, dass da eine megafette Marge drinnensteckt und die Klamotte halt niemals 70 Euro wert ist, sondern nicht mal 20, denn ein Kaufhaus muss immernoch dran verdienen.


Dass Aldi Sachen supertoll sind, ist halt einfach so, denn man spricht dann vom Preis/LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis und ich habe viele Lidl, Tschibo und Aldi Sachen, die ich seit Jahren (mindestens 6 Jahre, denn seit der Zeit kaufe ich das Zeug bei denen) trage und das Zeug ist bei mir hochbelastet, da ich oft Rad fahre oder laufe. Ich schwitze auch stark und dadurch kommt das Zeug nach maximal 2 GebrÃ¤uchen in die WÃ¤sche. Das Aldi Zeug fÃ¼r 10 Euro hÃ¤lt einfach wahnsinnig lang und ist im VerhÃ¤ltnis zum Preis superstabil, dass das die Leute toll finden, zeigt doch der Andrang. Gut, soviel dazu. Sei doch froh, oder fÃ¤ndest du es besser, wenn du jedesmal nach einem Angebot lesen mÃ¼sstest, wie schlecht alle Artikel sind? 


NatÃ¼rlich gibt es Teile, die taugen und welche, die nix taugen, natÃ¼rlich pauschalisiert man das bei Aldi, weil eben keine Marke! Ich habe Adidas Jacken fÃ¼r Laufsport, die sind einfach nur geil, dann hab ich welche, die kratzen und sind unbequem. Nunja, bei Aldi gibts das auch, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass z.B. meine Adidas Jacke, die kratzt, 9x soviel gekostet hat, wie die Aldi Laufjacke. Bei der Aldi Laufjacke kann ichs verschmerzen, wenn da hinten kein LÃ¼ftungsschlitz mit ReiÃverschluss ist, bei der Adidas Jacke denke ich mir, wieso muss der ReiÃverschluss nach 1 Jahr normalen Gebrauch kaputt gehen. Preis/Leistungsrelation stimmt oft bei Marken nicht, weil ein Markenartikel letzendlich auch irgendwo in Taiwan oder China und co gefertigt wird. Der hÃ¤lt nicht in Relation so viel lÃ¤nger, wie er halten mÃ¼sste, weil er soviel teurer ist. 



Ich habe Markenkram und habe No Name Zeug und es ist halt teils teils. Ist richtig, nur wenn ich an einer 16 Euro Jacke von Aldi fÃ¼r den Radsport unter den Ãrmeln keinen Mash Einsatz fÃ¼r die LÃ¼ftung habe, dann ist das ok.

Wenn mir die BrÃ¼he in meiner 200 Euro Gore Jacke lÃ¤uft, die hinteren Reflektoren nach etwa 30x waschen abgehen und die Jacke innen offene NÃ¤hte bekommt, dann hab ich da irgendwie kein VerstÃ¤ndnis. 

Die meisten Leute zahlen fÃ¼r eine Marke, weil sie glauben (ich nÃ¤mlich auch), dass sie eine bessere lange haltende QualitÃ¤t erwerben. Und in Wirklichkeit zahlt man eben seine 20 Euro fÃ¼rs Produkt und vielleicht noch 10 Euro fÃ¼r ein paar Details in der Jacke, die zugegeben gut durchdacht sind und die restlichen 170 Euro zahlt man fÃ¼r eine Marke, ein Image, einen Namen. 

Wenn ich vergleiche mÃ¼sste der Theorie nach eine Gore Jacke zumindest rein aufs Material reduziert mindestens 15x so lange halten, wie eine Aldi Jacke. Wenn ich meine Aldi Jacken so ansehe, die mittlerweile seit 6 Jahren in Gebrauch sind, dann halte ich das fÃ¼r damalige 10 DM fÃ¼r mehr als gut. Wenn meine Gore Jacke nach 6 Jahren noch hÃ¤lt, dann ist das normal, aber wenn an meiner Aldi Jacke nach 6 Jahren was ist, dann ist das vollkommen ok, wenn meine Gore Jacke auf einmal in die NÃ¤hte aufgeht, dann ist das inakzeptabel, Reparaturangebote hin oder her.

Machen wir uns nix vor, wenn das Zeug passt, ist doch alles perfekt, verarbeitet ist der Kram maschinell und zwar in Asien produziert, egal ob SchÃ¶ffel, Gore oder wie sie nicht alle heiÃen. Da steht nirgendwo einer am Tisch und nÃ¤ht eine Gore Jacke zusammen, auch wenn die das gern mal so erzÃ¤hlen. 

Der Aldi Kram wird in irgend einer Schmiede auf einem Nebenband mitproduziert und Ã¼ber einen GroÃhÃ¤ndler verkauft, es gibt weder eine Crane Fabrik noch ein Aldi Produzenten, Aldi produziert da, wo es fÃ¼r sie am besten passt und das kann halt auch mal eine Marke sein, die noch nicht ausgelastet ist. 


Die meisten sind heute einfach nur enttÃ¤uscht, wenn sie fÃ¼r 100 Euro eine Hose kaufen, die dann scheuert. Wenn die Hose von Aldi ist und 10 Euro kostet, sagt kein Mensch was und Ã¤rgert sich auch nicht, aber da die Materialien alle gleich sind, gehts entweder kaputt oder es hÃ¤lt, nur der Preis ist halt das Kriterium, was die Dinge unterscheidet - und natÃ¼rlich die Passform, aber die ist eher abhÃ¤ngig von den Models der Label.


----------



## Inf1n1ty (10. September 2007)

@hobo hab mir ebe nochma ne laufhose geholt. zuhause ma getestet. Einwandfrei danke für den tipp werd mir morgen noch ein ersatz holen.


----------



## onlyTan (10. September 2007)

so meine mum hat mir nun auch ne jacke (bei uns die letzte in L) in noch mitgebracht und die auch handschuhe.

von der jacke bin ich echt überrascht die passform find ich klasse und auch sonst ein angenehmes gefühl weiteres wird sich im praxis test zeigen.

handschuhe  is eher ein witz das das bike handschuhe sein soll  die werd ich wohl nur für den weg in die schule benutzen und mir noch andere für den winter zulegen .


----------



## LTD Team (10. September 2007)

hab nun auch eine jacke in meiner größe ergattern können ... bin ebenfalls positiv überrascht


----------



## Richelbach (10. September 2007)

Hallo
Habe mir eine Jacke in Xl , eine Hose mit Trägern in L, 2 Unterhemden in L.
Finde die Sachen super , passen sehr gut. Werde sie wenn es kälter wird das erste mal ausprobieren.
MfG Benhard


----------



## cännondäler__ (10. September 2007)

Hallo,
war heute erst gegen 17:30 dort und schon fast zu spät. Die Radhosen machen einen ganz guten Eindruck aber ich stehe nicht so sehr auf Träger. Leider war in "M" nix mehr ohne Träger da, so habe ich mal die einzige mit Träger mitgenommen. An den Beinen sitzt sie perfekt, darüber ist sie jedoch eher etwas aus der Form geraten. Der Windschutz vorne scheint auch ganz passabel, ist jedenfalls recht elastisch.
Ich habe das Teil mitgenommen weil mir die Markenklamotten bei Winterhosen echt übertrieben teuer erscheinen. Gibt aber, wie oben schon von Geisterfahrer erwähnt, auch etwas dazwischen. Ich habe 2 Hosen (ohne Träger) von Nakamura, gibt´s bei Intersport um die 40 Euro. Die haben keinen Windstopper, dafür doppelte Lagen am Knie, und sind ideal bei flotter Fahrweise.
Die Handschuhe vom letzten Jahr waren recht gut (bis ich sie verlor), die neuen können da nicht mithalten. Von den Hemden halte ich wegen fehlendem hohen Kragen nix, das können andere besser (Löffler)!

cännondäler


----------



## avant (10. September 2007)

Sodele - ich habe mir heute ein Trikot und eine Trägerhose geholt. Nach dem ersten Wasch- (und Trocken-)gang die Teile angezogen und rauf auf's Bike.

Der Sitzkomfort ist klasse und es gibt rein gar nichts zu beanstanden, da nichts reibt, zwickt oder juckt. Passt auch klasse, es flattert nichts und die Schweißbildung blieb auch gering (für die aktuellen Temperaturen und es kann gerne auch noch kälter werden). 

Also insgesamt war ich positiv überrascht und fürs Grobe (Abflüge in Pampa) sollte es auch locker ausreichen  

So wie's bisher aussieht kommt noch eine Ersatzgarnitur in Haus.

Klaro - Für's Flanieren taugt die Kleidung gewiss nicht, aber dafür hab ich im Sommer meine "Markenware"  

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## --hobo-- (10. September 2007)

Na hoffentlich ist die Ersatzgarnigur noch verfügbar - die Usermeldungen zeigen, dass man auch diesmal ein Schnäppsche gemacht hat - freut mich. Mir passt der Kram nämlich auch und ich bin zickig, was Klamotten angeht, da ziehe ich auch gern mal 10 Hosen bei Karstadt Sport an, um dann ohne ein einziges Teil wieder rauszugehen


----------



## Kampfgelse (10. September 2007)

Jacke ist gut, Reißverschluß wie bei vielen Crane Klamotten evtl. ein Schwachpunkt. Hält jedenfalls warm und ist angenehm zu tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBTom (10. September 2007)

Ich habe mich heute mit ein paar Aldi-Radklamotten eingedeckt:
Die (schwarze) Soft-Shell-Jacke find ich klasse, passt mir wie angegossen, fühlt sich gut an, kostete gerade mal 16 und hat die erste Testfahrt bereits erfolgreich überstanden.  
Die Trikots fallen etwas groß aus, stylisch nicht High-End  , sonst aber ganz passabel.
So'n Unterhemd mit Windstopper habe ich auch mitgenommen - werde ich mal testen...
Die Radhose war nix für mich - oben viel zu weit dafür aber extrem kurz - habe ich zurückgegeben.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Sascha1970 (11. September 2007)

Ich stand gestern auch schon um 8:00 bei meinem lokalen lebensmitteldiscounter auf der Matte und habe zugeschlagen:
2 Trägerhosen
2 Softshell Jacken
4 Tricots
4 Unterhemden
2 Paar Handschuhe
5 Paar Socken

Heutet Morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit der erste Test (allerdings ohne Unterhemd und mit kurzem Trikot unter der Jacke) und ich bin sehr zufrieden. War mir bei 12° heute morgen schon fast zu warm.

Die Passform ist für einen "kleinen Dicken" wie mich optimal  (184cm, 110kg, Größe XL)


----------



## Enrgy (11. September 2007)

Hab mir eine Jacke geholt. Erster Vorteil gegenüber den Modellen vergangener Jahre: Der Windschutz durch das Softshell-Material ist rundum, nicht nur vorne. das war bei den älteren Jacken für mich ein Problem, weil es bei Temperaturen um oder untern dem Gerfrierpunkt an den Rückseiten der Ärmel und Rückenbreich ordentlich reingezogen hat. Das war nämlich früher nur winddurchlässiges Fleece-Material oder ähnliches. 
Ich habe auch die Hoffnung, daß das Material etwas atmungsaktiver als die alten  Stoffe ist. Die Hose, die es vor 2 - 3 Jahren gab, sah zwar aus wie Gore (die sidn ja nicht blöd), aber die Membran bestand aus einer Plastikfolie mit kleinen Löchern. Sowas kann natürlich nicht gutgehen. In dem Teil hat man aufgrund der engen Paßform geschwitzt wie Sau, man bekam das Teil kaum noch ausgezogen. Ich hab dann immer als Trennschicht eine lange Funktionsunterhose drunter gehabt, so daß ich wenigstens halbwegs trockene Beine hatte.

Letzten Herbst habe ich mir dann eine runtergesetzte lange Trägerhose von Gore mit Polster und gekauft (80) und muß sagen, daß man den Unterschied schon deutlich merkt. Rundum bester Windschutz, sehr gute Atmungsaktivität (nix mehr nasse Beine), und ein wirklich gutes Sitzpolster. Hier liegt imho bei den Hosen noch ein Kritikpunkt - Das Polster sieht zwar nun recht voluminös und gut geformt aus, ist aber butterweich. Da kann ich auch gleich nur 3mm Tempo-Tücher unterlegen.
Hätte ich nicht die Gore gekauft, wäre wohl gestern auch eine Trägerhose mit zur Kasse gegangen.

Zu den Handschuhen: Viel zu dick! Leider nicht nur bei Aldi, sondern auch sonst werden überwiegend Winterhandschuhe angeboten, die eine bequeme Bedienung der Brems- und Schalthebel nicht  zulassen. Ich hab nun schon 2 Paar lange Handschuhe von Aldi (kosteten ja nur ein paar DM bzw ) rumliegen und noch nie benutzt. Ich fahre immer noch mit meinen inzwischen 11 Jahre alten Chiba aus Gorestoff. Die Teile sind sehr dünn, aber auch bei Minusgraden bekomme ich keine kalten Finger. Ganz großer Vorteil: es ist kein Waschleder wie heute üblich auf der Handinnenfläche verbaut, welches die Feuchtigkeit speichert und so die Hand extrem auskühlt. Hier bleibt auch die Innenhand weitgehen trocken und die Feuchtigtkeit wird schnell abtransportiert. Da die Teile aber langsam brüchig werden, habe ich mich im Zuge des Hosenkaufs auch mal auf die Suche nach neuen Handschuhen gemacht - und bin ziemlich enttäuscht worden. Zig Modelle mit tollen FR-Schonern, megadick aber schlecht am Lenker. Dafür dann bis zu 70 ausgeben?? Die Chiba haben 70DM gekostet, und das fand ich damals schon heftig.
Ich hab dann ein Paar Röckl für die Hälfte genommen, von oben top, gut verarbeitet, aber leider haben die eben auf der Innenfläche teilweise dieses Waschleder als Schutz vernäht, wo sich nun die ganze Feuchtigkeit sammelt. Ist nach 2h anstrengender Fahrt fast so, als ob man mit der Handfläche auf den nassen Boden gedrückt hätte. 
Ein Modell mit solch dünnem Stoff wie die Chiba habe ich leider bislang nirgends wieder gefunden.

Wirklich gut sind die Sommerhandschuhe von Aldi, zumindest die von diesem und letzten Jahr, mit Einschränkung die von 2005.


----------



## rebell74 (11. September 2007)

Ich hatte mir vor zwei Wochen bei einem örtlichen Fahrradgroßhändler eine Gore Windstopper SoftShell Winterhose samt Gore Handschuhen, ein Löffler Langarm Trikot und eine Winterjacke von Vaudee geholt. Zack... 330 weg  

Gestern habe ich mir für rund 80 beim ALDI 2 Trägerhosen, 2 Langarmtrikots, 2 Unterhemden, 1 Jacke, 3p. Socken und die Handschuhe geholt. Habe natürlich auch gleich mal ne kleine Runde gedreht. Dabei hatte ich die Trägerhose zusammen mit dem Langarmtrikot und dem Unterhemd drunter getragen.

Ich bin sehr überrascht das diese ALDI Produkte recht ordentlich funktioniert haben. Ich habe mir eigentlich nichts erwartet, aber dennoch muss ich zugeben das diese Sachen gar nicht mal so schlecht sind.

Wenn ich die ALDI Hose direkt mit der Gore vergleiche fällt mir erst mal nur der riesige Preisunterschied auf. Die Gore hat mich 139 gekostet und funktioniert 1a, super Sitzpolster, hochqualitatives Material. Was mich an der Gore stört ist, das die wohl für Radler ohne Mukkies gemacht worden zu sein scheint. Die Reisverschlüsse am Beinende bekomme ich nur mit hohem Kraftaufwand zu... mal sehen wann die aufgeben.

Die ALDI Hose hingegen wirkt auf den ersten Blick vom Material fast schon ebenbürdig. Gestern nach meine kleinen fahrt konnte ich zumindest keinen merkbaren Unterschied zur Gore erkennen... vielleicht wenns kälter wird. Lediglich das Sitzpolster ist wenig Polsternd, dafür wärmend  .

Was die Handschuhe angeht, da habe ich zuvor schon im Bikeladen nach Winterteilen geschaut, und die sind weitestgehend auch nicht besser als die ALDI Teile. Ebenfalls Dick und vermitteln kein gutes Gefühl. Wie dem auch sei, die paar EUR für die Handschuhe machen mich nicht Arm, wenn sie nicht zum Radfahren taugen dann eben zum Straße kehren  

Ich werde die ALDI Klamotten über den Winter mal austetsten. Wenn sie den Winter aushalten haben sie sich für mich bezahlt gemacht... dennoch werde ich mir auch weiterhin Produkte aus dem Bikeladen holen, allein wegen des Designs schon  

Mein Fazit: Die ALDI Klamotten sind kein rausgeworfenes Geld! Für Jemanden dessen Haushaltskasse knapp bemessen ist, stellen diese Sachen meiner Meinung nach eine günstige Alternative zu Produkten aus´m Bikeladen dar. Wer Abstriche in puncto Design, Farben und evtl. Haltbarkeit machen kann, wird damit sicherlich viel Freude haben!


----------



## pitbull (11. September 2007)

Ich kann nur sagen: Sensationelles Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis !!!! Werde den Kauf der Jacke und der Hose sicher nicht bereuen !! Nur schade dass es wohl ein "Einheitstrikot" in dem Winter geben wird ;-) Bei unserem Aldi sind die Jacken und Hosen schon zu 90% vergriffen, bin froh, dass ich gleich gestern morgen hingegangen bin


----------



## avant (11. September 2007)

... Hosen, Trikots und Jacken in XL sind seit gestern vergriffen und in L konnte ich gerade noch meine Zweitgarnitur retten - wer jetzt noch etwas ausser Handschuhen oder Socken will sollte sich sputen 

Gruessle,

Jo


----------



## BEEF (11. September 2007)

Hi,

hab mir gestern auch 2 Jacken in XL mitgenommen und nen Unterhemd in L

war leider auch spät dran (15:00uhr) und konnte somit aus den Resten wählen.. bin sogar nochmal in nen 2. um mir die 2. Jacke in schwarz noch zu holen..

bereues es jetzt irgendwie das ich die hose nicht mitgenommen habe.. aber dachte ist evt doch nicht das wahre.. 

naja vielleicht schau ich dann nochmla..


----------



## Mr. Stinky (11. September 2007)

also erst wollt ich mir ja was holen, aber dann hab ich doch die finger davon gelassen... für das geld mag zwar das zeugs ok sein, aber qualitativ sah es ned so berauschend aus, dann doch lieber nen paar euro mehr ausgeben... btw wirklich schön sahen die sachen zudem auch ned aus, irgendwie geierten bei uns im laden die ganzen 50+ leute um die sachen herum... ne danke *g*


----------



## pitbull (11. September 2007)

Die Frage ist doch: Will ich mit den Klamotten "stylisch" einen Voltreffer landen oder ist mir Funktionalität und Komfort in der Jahreszeit einfach wichtiger. Bei mir ist eben letzteres der Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (11. September 2007)

Ich fahr inzwischen nur noch Trikot's von Aldi oder Lidl. 

Der Rest hat - zumindest für mich - einfach eine schlechte Passform....lange Hosen sind oben zu weit und den Beinen zu kurz ....das gleiche bei Jacken.

Wer einen Decathlon in der Nähe hat sollte vielleicht mal dort schauen.
Die haben ein tolles Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und ne bessere Passform


----------



## --hobo-- (11. September 2007)

Vor langer Zeit fand ich es auch "cool" mit einem 80 Euro T-Shirt von Scott durch die Felder zu fahren, mittlerweile find ich es mehr als peinlich, für eine Firma Werbung zu fahren, mich zur fahrenden Littfasssäule zu degradieren und dafür noch einen Schweinepreis zu bezahlen - ernsthaft, am liebsten ist es mir, wenn da überhaupt kein Name/Marke draufsteht und die Kleidung für den Sommer schön hell ist, wenig Sonne zieht und für den Winter auch hell/signalfarbend, damit man gesehen wird. Mehr ist mir eigentlich wurschtegal.


----------



## Inf1n1ty (11. September 2007)

Also hab heute ma bissel Klamotten getestet. Laufhose ;nochma danke an hobo Top. Jacke auch top aber Unterhemd zum kotzen wie angebacke nach der tour. Das geht ma gar nit. Atmungsaktiv gleich 0. Das bissel schad aber sonst top sache


----------



## --hobo-- (11. September 2007)

Ja, das Unterhemd....ich hab mir ein langes gekauft und besonders vorn sieht das nicht so aus, als würde da irgendwie Schweiß durchkommen, gut - Wind vielleicht auch nicht, aber das Unterhemd ist mir qualitativ auch als nicht gut aufgefallen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. September 2007)

Die Socken waren ja garnix. Die Woche davor die Laufsocken sind gut gewesen.


----------



## bioelektrik (13. September 2007)

Ich hoffe ja, dass in den nächsten zwei Wochen die Klamotten auch bei Aldi-Nord verfügbar sind. Besonders interessiert mich die Jacke. Was können den die glücklichen Besitzer der Jacke über Atmungsaktivität sagen. Gibt es Lüftungsschlitze? 

-Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (13. September 2007)

Nun, ich habe schon letztes Jahr bei der Fahrradbekleidung von Aldi zugeschlagen. Insgesamt habe ich damals eine Jacke, eine lange Hose und zwei Unterhemnden gekauft. Daneben habe ich für den Sommer ein Trikot und eine kurze Hose gekauft gehabt. 

Fazit: 
- der Reißverschluss an der Hose ist mir ziemlich früh kaputt gegangen und ich musste es mit Klebeband festmachen (peinlich aber es hat funktioniert); Feuchtigkeitstransport (wie schon beschrieben) miserabel, hatte immer einen Schweissfilm auf der Haut, dafür waren sie aber akzeptabel warm (bin auch mal bei 2° gefahren)
- die Jacke ähnlich wie die Hose (hehe, da fällt mir ein "das ist doch Jacke, wie Hose"), mir wurde immer schnell warm darin beim bergauf fahren und berg herunter musste ich immer eine weitere Jacke anziehen, da es sonst zu kalt gewesen wäre
- die Unterhemden habe ich mehrfach probiert und sie sind wirklich sehr "besitzergreifend"; habs aber noch nie mit einem Funktionsshirt drunter versucht
- die normale Hose...naja, für Touren bis zu 30-40Km gehts noch; darüberhinaus ist sehr anstrengend von der Polsterung her; Haptik nicht so toll
- Trikot war wirklich nicht schlecht

Nun ja, nach einer Saison Aldi-Klamotten hatte ich jetzt in 07 beschlossen etwas mehr Geld in meine Bekleidung zu investieren und ich muss sagen, ich bereue es nicht. 

Auch wenn ich --hobo-- in vielen Punkten zustimme, so muss ich leider sagen, dass die Materialien nicht immer gleich sind. So habe ich bei all meinen neuen Klamotten (Radhose mit Trägern+Polster kurz, lange Hose oh. Polster mit Trägern, Trikot, Funktionsshirt sowie eine softshellähnliche Jacke) eine z. T. wesentlich bessere Atmungsaktivität sowie besseren Feuchtigkeitstransport feststellen können und das bei gleichzeitig wesentlich besseren Winddichte. Es ist einfach ein super Gefühl nach einen anstrengenden Passage, bei der Schweiss nur noch so runterläuft festzustellen, dass nach ca. 15Min meine Bekleidung nahezu wieder vollkommen trocken ist!!! Seit dem fahre ich nur noch die neuen Bekleidungsstücke und freue mich jedesmal, dass ich das Geld darin "investiert" habe. Nachteil ist aber, dass die Teile auch mit Ausnutzung von diversen Schnäppchen, trotzdem Recht teuer waren, Sugoi halt. 

Und hier muss jeder selber für sich persönlich entscheiden, was er möchte. Bekleidung die wirklich hervorragend funktioniert oder aber eine Bekleidung die im Grossen und Ganzen funktioniert, dafür aber hier und da Nachteile hat. 

Trotzdem kann ich jedem empfehlen sich erstmal ein paar Aldi Sachen zu besorgen und zu schauen, ob und wie oft man fahren wird und ob es überhaupt ein Hobby wird?!? Ich persönlich kann mittlerweile nicht mehr ohne, fahre das ganze Jahr (auch zu Arbeit) durch, bin jedes WE am Sams+Sons unterwegs (soweit es geht) und habe dieses jahr schon 2100Km allein an Touren gemacht. Macht einfach nur Spass. Und eine sehr gut funktionierende Bekleidung tut ihr einiges dazu, dass es auch so ist.

Ich hoffe, meine Ausführungen können hier irgendjemanden weiterhelfen.

Gruss

Everstyle


----------



## Yossarian (14. September 2007)

Jedesmal wenn ich jemand in dem Aldi-Zeug seh, kann ich den Brechreiz kaum unterdrücken.

In Kombination mit Aldi- oder Baumarktrad ist das ja noch ok. Man muß ihn nicht als Mensch wahrnehmen, man nimmt es hin, wie Hundeschei$$e auf der Straße.

Aber die absolut niedrigste Lebensform sind Leute mit Top-Bike und Aldi-Klamotten.
Ist das einfach nur Geiz oder völlige Verblödung?


----------



## xrated (14. September 2007)

Du hältst dich für ganz was besonderes was  

Die Unterhemden haben dieses Jahr leider die Passform eines Müllsacks, letztes Jahr waren die einiges besser da die wirklich hauteng waren.

Die Hosen werden wahrscheinlich wieder das gleiche Polster haben, das ist zu schnell durchgesessen und drückt dann.

Handschuhe sind diesmal etwas länger geschnitten.


----------



## Silberbüchse (14. September 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Jedesmal wenn ich jemand in dem Aldi-Zeug seh, kann ich den Brechreiz kaum unterdrücken.
> 
> In Kombination mit Aldi- oder Baumarktrad ist das ja noch ok. Man muß ihn nicht als Mensch wahrnehmen, man nimmt es hin, wie Hundeschei$$e auf der Straße.
> 
> ...



...und um so eine ******* zu verzapfen, muss man 41 Jahre alt werden??? Mann, Mann, Mann...


----------



## Grizzly71 (14. September 2007)

> Jedesmal wenn ich jemand in dem Aldi-Zeug seh, kann ich den Brechreiz kaum unterdrücken.
> 
> In Kombination mit Aldi- oder Baumarktrad ist das ja noch ok. Man muß ihn nicht als Mensch wahrnehmen, man nimmt es hin, wie Hundeschei$$e auf der Straße.
> 
> ...



dafür fährst du bestimmt mit einen "supertollen" magentafarbenen T-Mob Trikot rum.


----------



## michelix (14. September 2007)

Naja es gibt halt Menschen die meinen wenn sie Markenklamotten anhaben seien sie was ganz Besonderes aber wie man sieht vom Gespräch, hat es keine positiven Auswirkungen auf die Intelligenz .
Mir isses scheiß egal was einer auf seinem Bike an hat, das soll bitte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob jetzt dumm gesagt mit Armanianzug oder im Blaumann rumradelt......und wenn ich jetzt anfang mich darüber aufzuregen, ach Gott was müsst ich mich im Leben dann aufregen....über dies und jenes. Da treibt man Sport ohne Ende und denkt man sei gesund und dann bekommt man nen Herzkasper weil man sich permanent über jeden aufregt der nicht in sein Bild passt.....  
Also in diesem Sinne


----------



## --hobo-- (14. September 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Jedesmal wenn ich jemand in dem Aldi-Zeug seh, kann ich den Brechreiz kaum unterdrücken.
> 
> In Kombination mit Aldi- oder Baumarktrad ist das ja noch ok. Man muß ihn nicht als Mensch wahrnehmen, man nimmt es hin, wie Hundeschei$$e auf der Straße.
> 
> ...



Völlige Verblödung ist es, wenn du dich als menschliche Litfasssäule degradieren lässt und ohne (qualitativ erkennbaren) Grund meinst, besser/schneller/intelligenter/cooler zu sein, nur weil du für Scott oder Spezialised Reklame fährst und das mit vollkommen überteuerten Klamotten.

Wenn du den Unterschied von Qualitätsware unter dem Hintern und am Hintern in Form von Kleidung nicht erkennst, tust du mir wirklich leid.

Aber bei dir würde jeder Marketingmitarbeiter die Sektflasche schon am Vormittag aufmachen, wenn er wüsste, wie du dich veralbern lässt.

Dass ein Baumarktrad in Sachen "Funktionalität" nicht einem gescheiten Markenrad gleichkommt, ist bekannt, dass ein aus Polyester gefertigtes Hemd einem anderen aus Polyester gefertigten Hemd in nichts nachsteht, nur weil auf dem einen eine dicke Marke steht, ist wohl selbsterklärend. Natürlich gibt es Kleidung von Aldi und Tschibo, die nicht so doll verarbeitet ist, wie Gore Jacken, doch bringt es dich nicht um, wenn eine Jacke dich etwas mehr schwitzen lässt im Gegensatz dazu, dass ein Rahmen vom Baumarkt mit 30kmh durchknackst.

Mach dir mal ein paar Gedanken über den hinkenden Vergleich.



Ich sage dir jetzt nicht, was ich dabei denke, wenn ich mit meinen Aldi Klamotten gerade im Feld einen Typen überhole, der vollgekleistert mit Scott Markenware ist, von Schuhen (die ja noch ihre Berechtigung haben) über Socken und Hose wie Helm und Handschuhe und Jacke. Aber dümpelnd mit seiner Wampe den Berg hochfährt. 

Da spart sich Scott jede Zeitschriftenwerbung, wenn der zugekleistert mit deren Namen durch die Landschaft rödelt. 

Nee, danke, ich bin kein Werbeträger.


P.S. Deine Aussagen erinnern mich an die 6. Klasse, damals kamen Levis Jeans ganz toll in Mode bei uns, jeder musste sowas anhaben, und die die es nicht hatten, wurden fertig gemacht. Anschließend wurde eine Klassenkonferenz einberufen, in der sich Lehrer und Lehrerinnen über den Markenwahn bei Klamotten beschwerten. Daraufhin wurde es bei uns "intern" untersagt, als Markenlitfasssäule herumzulaufen. Naja, 6. Klasse halt. In welcher bist du?


----------



## Bick (14. September 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Jedesmal wenn ich jemand in dem Aldi-Zeug seh, kann ich den Brechreiz kaum unterdrücken.
> 
> In Kombination mit Aldi- oder Baumarktrad ist das ja noch ok. Man muß ihn nicht als Mensch wahrnehmen, man nimmt es hin, wie Hundeschei$$e auf der Straße.
> 
> ...




Glückwunsch zu soviel Hirnlosigkeit. Wenn ich mal aufaddiere, was ich
in den letzten 2 Wintern so an Gore Hosen und Jacken im Wald zerstört
habe...

Dafür hätt ich ne neue Top-Gabel an meinem Superbike haben können.

Jetzt hab ich eben billige Klamotten und bald ein noch besseres Bike...


----------



## rebell74 (14. September 2007)

> Wenn ich mal aufaddiere, was ich
> in den letzten 2 Wintern so an Gore Hosen und Jacken im Wald zerstört
> habe...



und evtl etwas Geld für nen Fahr-Kurs    
.
.
.
.
.
.
Sorry, war nur Spaß, musste aber sein  

@ Yossarian


----------



## Enrgy (14. September 2007)

Jedes Jahr 2x diese Aldi/Discounter Diskussion, einmal im FrÃ¼hjahr, einmal im Herbst. 
Zum GlÃ¼ck leben wir in einem Land, in dem nicht vorgeschrieben wird, was man anzuziehen hat und wieviel man dafÃ¼r auszugeben hat.
Auch ein Baumarktrad taugt jahrelang zum BrÃ¶tchenholen oder Schulweg. Mit welchem Schrott sind wir denn frÃ¼her in unserer Kindheit (vor 35-40 Jahren) rumgefahren? Hat auch gehalten.
Ebenso kann man auch ganz gut mit einem Dacia Kombi auf Reisen gehen, ist unbestritten sicherer als ein 20 Jahre alter Golf oder Kadett, aber auch nicht den Komfort eines dreifach so teuren Neuwagens hat. Er macht halt "nix her", weil viele es so sehen: "oh, der kann sich kein "richtiges " Auto leisten". Aber will man sich vielleicht gar kein "richtiges Auto" leisten und steckt die Kohle lieber in einen Hausbau, von dem der Fahrer des fÃ¼r 30.000â¬ optisch getunten Kompaktwagens sein Leben lang weit entfernt sein wird?

Mit den Discounterklamotten ist es doch Ã¤hnlich. Wer fÃ¼r sich entschieden hat, nicht die ausgereifteste FunktionalitÃ¤t zu benÃ¶tigen, weil er zB. keine Extremtouren fÃ¤hrt, kann mit den Sachen ne menge Geld sparen, das anderswo sinnvoller eingesetzt wird.
Die Bekleidung von Aldi hat in den letzten Jahren auch an QualitÃ¤t zugenommen, ich kann mich noch gut an die Sachen vor 10 Jahren erinnern. Da gabs zwar nur kurze Hosen, Shirts und Lederhandschuhe, aber zu der heutigen Generation ist das schon kein Vergleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (14. September 2007)

Die angesprochene Zielgruppe ist ja hier komplett versammelt.


----------



## Enrgy (14. September 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Die angesprochene Zielgruppe ist ja hier komplett versammelt.



Dann gehörst Du aber auch dazu... 

Ich geh jez biken - mit Cannondale, dickem Bauch, Aldihose (kurz), Aldi Handschuhen, Aldi Brille, lumpiger Deore Kette und Kassette, schmalen Billigreifen, aber einem trendigen Sugoi Shirt, damit Experten wie Du vollkommen abdrehen....


----------



## onlyTan (14. September 2007)

ach ich als schüler habe ja keine lust mein taschgeld von einem monat in nen 80Euro trikot zu stecken geschweige denn in eine 200Euro jacke!
ich bezweifle ja nicht das eine 200er jacke auch qualitativ besser ist. aber ich ärger mich 10mal mehr wenn mir so eine im wald kaput geht also wenn jetzt meine 16Euro jacke was abbekommt. und man streift ja schonmal einen busch oder sonstiges.
also ich als schüler bin heilfroh und meine mutter auch. hat sich schon genug über das teuere bike geärgert.

und die jacke is echt top von aldi !


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. September 2007)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> dafür fährst du bestimmt mit einen "supertollen" magentafarbenen T-Mob Trikot rum.



Der iss Klasse 

Sollt doch wirklich jedem selbst überlassen sein, was er kauft. Ich mische meine Bekleidung. Werd mich aber demnächst mit Gore zu decken, da die Aldi "Regenjacke" wirklich nix taugt. Als Windschutz nicht dicht genug, als Regenschutz nicht dicht genug, hohes Packmass.... Dafür ists aber ne brauchbare Allround-Jacke für Freizeit. Übrigens hab ich 3 der Softshell Jacken. Die sind zum biken kacke - aber für Wander, spazieren total geil weil winddigt und warm.


----------



## Yossarian (15. September 2007)

Im T-Zeugs würd ich im Leben nicht rumfahren.

Alpha, für das was du fährst (oder besser schiebst), reichen die Aldi-Lumpen allerdings schon.
Es soll aber Leute geben, die ihr Bike fahren und nicht nur nebenherlaufen.


----------



## wookie (15. September 2007)

*Handschuhe:*
Hatte mir hintereinander ein Pärchen Oneal und Race-Face gekauft.
Beide haben nicht gehalten. Näte sind aufgegangen und Leder durchgescheuert. Anstelle von einem Pärchen Race-Face Handschuhe für 74 EUR, könnte ich mir 21 Aldi-Handschuhe (Crane) kaufen. - Das ist aber nicht nötig, weil das erste Pärchen von Aldi jetzt immernoch ok ist nach über einem Jahr starker benutzung.


*Hose:*
Hier kann Aldi, meiner Meinung nach, noch nicht mithalten. Alle Hosen von Aldi hatten keine guten Einsätze. Jedoch taugen die Dinger gut als überzieher im Winter. (gute Bikehose für unten drunter vorausgesetzt)


*Trikots:*
Bei kaum einer Produktgruppe ist die Gewinnspanne so groß wie hier. Wenn Race-Face ein Kurzarmtrikot für ca 65 EUR verkauft, schätze ich mal die Produktions und Materialkosten auf max 9 EUR, wenn überhaupt.
Die Qualität von den Aldi-Trikots war immer gut, ich hatte hier noch nie Probleme.


*Funktionsunterwäsche:*
Die Teuerste Rad-Unterhose nutzt sich genausoschnell ab wie eine Aldi-Radunterhose. Warum also mehr ausgeben. Hier bringt der Poser-Faktor auch nichts, schließlich bin ich verheiratet und die Mädels können meine Unterhosen sowieso nicht sehen. Und meine Frau findet Aldi gut.


*Jacken:*
Das Strech-Material der aktuellen Aldi-Radjacke finde ich sehr angenehm. Mir fehlt es einfach an erfahrung um zu sagen das die Aldi-Jacken besser oder schlechter als andere Markenwahre ist. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, das ich immer so zufrieden mit den Aldi-Jacken war nichts anderes benötigt habe.


*Radler-Strümpfe:*
Hier habe ich mich echt gewundert, warum verkauft Aldi vor dem Winter Strümpfe, die noch nichtmal bis zum Knöchel gehen? Hier würde ich nur fürs Frühjahr einkaufen. Als gut haben sich bei mir die Aldi-Skistrümpfe erwiesen.


*Mein Fazit:*
Wenn man als Vielfahrer die Klamotten als "Verschleißteile" sieht, ist man doch bei Aldi bestens aufgehoben. Selbst wenn ich Bike-Kleidung auf Vorrat kaufe, bin ich x-mal billiger dran als mit teurer Markenware. - Und dabei stimmt die Qualität allemal. Für die Eisdielenposer ist das natürlich nichts, hier zwingt einem ja auch der Materialwahn zum Griff nach Azonic, Fox, Race-Face und Co.


----------



## Pif (15. September 2007)

Das Problem bei den Hosen und der Unterwäsche ist aber von Haus aus gegeben. Es ist Kleidung für Männer und Frauen, demnach muss der Schnitt locker sein wegen unterschiedlicher Körpermaße. 
Während das Unterhemd wirklich mies ist vom Schnitt, steht bei mir am Hals ab, finde ich das Langarmtrikot und auch die Jacke super.

Bei Regenklamotten achte ich wirklich auf Qualität, allerdings finde ich, macht man bei trockenem Wetter kaum was mit den Aldi Sachen falsch. Nen Zwischending ist Decatlohn, Funktionalität ist deutlich besser als bei Aldi, preislich genau zwischen Aldi und den großen Radsportmarken.


----------



## thomas76 (15. September 2007)

Hallo!!
Und ich habe heute morgen bei Aldi  noch eine radjacke erwischt mit grosse "M" 
je


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. September 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Im T-Zeugs würd ich im Leben nicht rumfahren.
> 
> Alpha, für das was du fährst (oder besser schiebst), reichen die Aldi-Lumpen allerdings schon.
> Es soll aber Leute geben, die ihr Bike fahren und nicht nur nebenherlaufen.



Ich schiebe nur berg hoch. also bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnubbe (16. September 2007)

Ihr seid ja echt ein Lustiger Haufen hier  Aber das hier:



			
				wookie schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, das ich immer so zufrieden mit den Aldi-Jacken war nichts anderes benötigt habe.


 
sollten sich einige Leute mal hinter die Ohren schreiben. Es schadet niemandem, sich erstmal günstige Klamotten zu kaufen und wenn man merkt, dass einem das nicht reicht (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) kann man immer noch mehr Geld ausgeben. Es ist auf der anderen Seite nämlich äißerst unangenehm, wenn man merkt, dass die Gore-JAcke für 200 Euro für den Einsatzzweck doch nicht das richtige ist (aus welchen Gründen auch immer).

Bei den Bikes kann und sollte man es meiner Meinung nach auch so machen. Ich habe als wiedereinsteiger auch mein über 10 Jahre altes Merida Hardtail mit gefedertem Lenkervorbau (der Hammer schlchthin  ) ausgegraben um zu gucken, ob mir das Hobby überhaupt liegt. Als ich das dann festgestellt habe, habe ich mir auch ein besseres Bike gekauft, weil mir das alte nicht reichte.


Davon ganz abgesehen will mir nicht in den Kopf, was ein Windstopper-Unterhemd bringen soll. Sollte die Windstoppermembrane nicht außen liegen und darunter eher wärmende Sachen?

In diesem Sinne

Andi, der sich für 15 Euro seine erste Softshell-Jacke für 15 Taler bei Aldi gekauft hat.


----------



## --hobo-- (16. September 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Die angesprochene Zielgruppe ist ja hier komplett versammelt.



Schonmal eine Sekunde lang drüber nachgedacht, dass wir in einem Land leben, deren Gehälterspanne sich immer weiter trennt, der Mittelstand, für den DE mal so bekannt war, langsam aber sicher ausstirbt und es eine große, sogar übermächtig große Mehrheit in DE gibt, die den Cent umdrehen muss und nicht mir nix dir nix die Euros rausschmeißen kann.

Ich z.B. fahre mit dem Bus zur Arbeit - obwohl ich ein Auto habe, das ich auch oft brauche. Als Student verdiene ich derzeit 10.25 die Stunde und arbeite täglich 3 Stunden. Wenn ich in die Stadt fahre mit meinem Kleinwagen, dort 4 Stunden parke (angefangene halbe Stunden muss ich auch zahlen), bezahle ich im Parkhaus, woanders kann man nicht 4h parken, satte 5 Euro und zwar ohne das Auto, Benzin, Verschleiß einberechnet zu haben.

Studententicket zahl ich sowieso, somit also kostenlos - so gerechnet. 

Meinst du ernsthaft, ich würde zu Aldi gehen, morgends um 8 Uhr in den Semesterferien....anstatt ordentlich auszupennen....dann lieber in die Edelboutique neben an zu spazieren und mir am besten die Sachen nach Hause liefern zu lassen vom Designer persönlich?

Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass alle Leute hier geizig sind und ihre Millionen häufen? Glaubst du das? Glaubst du wirklich, dass es nicht wirklich Leute gibt, die keine anderen Möglichkeiten haben, wenn sie ihre paar Hobbys betreiben wollen, die sie sich noch leisten können?

Dann hast du wirklich Tomaten auf den Augen.


----------



## Yossarian (16. September 2007)

Als angehender Arzt übst du schon mal das Jammern. Ist das eigentlich ein Hauptfach der Medizin?
Alle Ärzte, die ich kenne jammern den ganzen Tag. Aber ne Hütte für ne Million und einen fetten Mercedes + Multivan für die Holde hat ein jeder.


----------



## --hobo-- (17. September 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Als angehender Arzt übst du schon mal das Jammern. Ist das eigentlich ein Hauptfach der Medizin?
> Alle Ärzte, die ich kenne jammern den ganzen Tag. Aber ne Hütte für ne Million und einen fetten Mercedes + Multivan für die Holde hat ein jeder.



Uff


----------



## Grizzly71 (17. September 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Ich schiebe nur berg hoch. also bitte!



ich auch ... und ich steh dazu


----------



## --hobo-- (17. September 2007)

Ich schiebe auch bergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (17. September 2007)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Ich schiebe auch bergab.



du meinst tragen....also tragen tu ich es auch

Yossarian könnte das ja nicht passieren


----------



## --hobo-- (17. September 2007)

Stimmt, hast recht, bergauf fahre ich, bergab trage ich es auf dem Rücken


----------



## onlyTan (17. September 2007)

Yossarian: ES LEBE DIE IGNORANZ IN DEUTSCHLAND!

du bist wirklich ein mensch der sich was sagen lässt


----------



## Yossarian (17. September 2007)

Ich werde euch schon noch auf den rechten Pfad zurückführen, meine Schäfchen.


----------



## Büscherammler (17. September 2007)

Ich war heut bei ALDI noch was zu futtern einkaufen für die Woche (Yossarian frisst natürlich nur von Käfer ) und konnte noch ne Softshell Jacke in XL mitnehmem! Für 16 Euro kann man da nicht viel falsch machen. Die Schwarze sieht der GORE Jacke übrigens sehr ähnlich!


----------



## Yossarian (17. September 2007)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Für 16 Euro kann man da nicht viel falsch machen.



Doch. Ich hab mal bei Aldi 2 Tachos für je 4 gekauft. Nach ein paar Wochen waren beide kaputt.
8 für die Katz und noch 50 für meine kostbare Zeit, die ich mit Montage, etc. vergeudet hab.


----------



## Buddy21 (17. September 2007)

Ich hab mal eine Frage @ hobo,
hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun ist auch nicht bös gemeint, nur rein interessenshalber: an welcher Fachhochschule in Deutschland kann man Medizin studieren?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. September 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Doch. Ich hab mal bei Aldi 2 Tachos für je 4 gekauft. Nach ein paar Wochen waren beide kaputt.
> 8 für die Katz und noch 50 für meine kostbare Zeit, die ich mit Montage, etc. vergeudet hab.



ich hab bis jetzt 4 aldi tachos gekauft. der ältestes sollte irgendann anno 98 gekauft sein.. kein stress damit.

Übrigens du anfänger: sowas gibt man zurück.


----------



## Schwarzwild (17. September 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Doch. Ich hab mal bei Aldi 2 Tachos für je 4 gekauft. Nach ein paar Wochen waren beide kaputt.
> 8 für die Katz und noch 50 für meine kostbare Zeit, die ich mit Montage, etc. vergeudet hab.



Also das ist nun wirklich sparen am falschen Ort, sagt aber so einiges über den Charakter aus.


----------



## rebell74 (17. September 2007)

hmmmmmm... mein Tacho hat 100.-- gekostet und funktioniert auch nicht einwandfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (18. September 2007)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Ich war heut bei ALDI noch was zu futtern einkaufen für die Woche (Yossarian frisst natürlich nur von Käfer ) und konnte noch ne Softshell Jacke in XL mitnehmem! Für 16 Euro kann man da nicht viel falsch machen. Die Schwarze sieht der GORE Jacke übrigens sehr ähnlich!



Hab gestern abend auch noch welche von den Softshell-Jacken gesehen und muss sagen das die wirklich ganz gut aussehen. Da kann man nichts falsch machen!


----------



## bergadriver (18. September 2007)

Habe mir auch am Samstag das Unterhemd, die lange Hose (trÃ¤gerlos) und die Softshell Jacke (in schwarz) geholt. Zusammen fÃ¼r 33,97â¬.

Hab dann gestern abend spaÃeshalber mal in den Rose Katalog 2/2007 gesehen und mich hat fast der Schlag getroffen was Assos, Adidas, Gonso, Gore und Co. fÃ¼r solche Klamotten verlangen.   Ãrgere mich jetzt das ich nicht mehr von den Klamotten gekauft habe.  
Aber zum GlÃ¼ck gibts bei uns Aldi SÃ¼d und Nord. Bin mal gespannt was Nord in den nÃ¤chsten Wochen so zu bieten hat...


----------



## Yossarian (18. September 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Übrigens du anfänger: sowas gibt man zurück.



Was täte ich nur ohne die Tips von einem ausgebufften Profi wie dir.


----------



## Yossarian (18. September 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Also das ist nun wirklich sparen am falschen Ort, sagt aber so einiges über den Charakter aus.



Charakter? Hab ich nicht, wozu soll das gut sein?


----------



## taunusreiter (18. September 2007)

für Anfänger mag es vielleicht ganz nett sein, aber auf Dauer in der Aldikluft zu radeln macht kein Spaß. Ich würde auch nicht mit Aldi-Schuhe, Hosen oder Jacken auf die Straße gehen ohne mich dabei unwohl zu fühlen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. September 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Also das ist nun wirklich sparen am falschen Ort, sagt aber so einiges über den Charakter aus.



Diese Aldi DInger haben meistens mehr funktionen, die man nicht braucht, als marke 10 x so teuer, wobei man die dann auch nicht braucht.


----------



## manne (18. September 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Man muß ihn nicht als Mensch wahrnehmen, man nimmt es hin, wie Hundeschei$$e auf der Straße.



Zufällig sind das auch immer genau meine Gedanken wenn ich deine Beiträge lese.  

MfG Manne


----------



## tigerwoods1607 (19. September 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Als angehender Arzt übst du schon mal das Jammern. Ist das eigentlich ein Hauptfach der Medizin?
> Alle Ärzte, die ich kenne jammern den ganzen Tag. Aber ne Hütte für ne Million und einen fetten Mercedes + Multivan für die Holde hat ein jeder.



Dann kennst Du nur die "ganz ganz" tollen. So rosig siehts da auch nicht mehr aus (ich bin kein Mediziner) 




Yossarian schrieb:


> Doch. Ich hab mal bei Aldi 2 Tachos für je 4 gekauft. Nach ein paar Wochen waren beide kaputt.
> 8 für die Katz und noch 50 für meine kostbare Zeit, die ich mit Montage, etc. vergeudet hab.



Tja, das kann bei Aldi halt auch mal passieren, kann Dir aber genauso bei nem Tacho für 150 passieren. Wie wärs mit umtauschen? Ich will ja nicht sagen, daß Markensachen in gewissen Bereichen nicht besser sind. Aber eine Generalisierung ist wohl in beiden Fällen nicht angebracht. AUßerdem hängt es ja wohl auch sehr von den Ansprüchen und dem Geldbeutel ab.


----------



## bergadriver (19. September 2007)

> fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger mag es vielleicht ganz nett sein, aber auf Dauer in der Aldikluft zu radeln macht kein SpaÃ. Ich wÃ¼rde auch nicht mit Aldi-Schuhe, Hosen oder Jacken auf die StraÃe gehen ohne mich dabei unwohl zu fÃ¼hlen



Da geb ich dir gerne Recht. Allerdings kosten Freizeit Klamotten (auch Markensachen) nicht alle um die 200â¬. Das VerhÃ¤ltnis Preis/Leistung stimmt da einfach nicht. Ich glaube kaum das eine Gonso, adidas, Gore Jacke es rechtfertigen kann Ã¼ber 10 mal teuerer zu sein als aldi. Wer kann sich das denn leisten eine hose fÃ¼r 80â¬ und ne Jacke um die 160-200â¬ zu kaufen fÃ¼r sein Hobby? Ich denke eine komplette WinterausrÃ¼stung wird an die 350-400â¬ kosten. Also ich nicht und ich bin weder SchÃ¼ler, Student noch Azubi. 
AuÃerdem siehts auf dem Bike sowieso keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DK Henning (19. September 2007)

bergadriver schrieb:


> Außerdem siehts auf dem Bike sowieso keiner.



Doch, du selbst vor dem Spiegel, wenn dein wunder Aldihosenpavianpoppo schön rot leuchtet. Ich habe mir eine Assoshose gegönnt. Diese spare ich mir jetzt immer für lange TOuren auf. Da merkt man schon einen riesen Qualitätsunterschied. Ob dieser jedoch einen Preisunterschiede in dieser Dimension ausmachen muss, sei dahingestellt.


----------



## bergadriver (19. September 2007)

Ich habe bis jetzt überhaupt keine Hose mit Polster gehabt. Ihr fahr immer in normalen Shorts. Teilweise 4-5 Stunden und hatte noch nie Probleme mit Schmerzen. Ich hätte mir auch keine mit Polster gekauft, aber es gab ja nur mit.


----------



## Rolf (19. September 2007)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Hab gestern abend auch noch welche von den Softshell-Jacken gesehen und muss sagen das die wirklich ganz gut aussehen. Da kann man nichts falsch machen!



Ich habe mir letzte Woche auch mal die Softshell-Jacken angesehen. Der erste Eindruck war ganz gut, aber der Schnitt ist für mich völlig untauglich:

Größe M: Jacke zu groß aber Ärmel zu kurz.

Größe S: Jacke paßt, aber Ärmel sind viel zu kurz.

Zum Vergleich: Meine Gore Softshell-jacken passen mir (180cm/74kg) perfekt.

Insofern kann man doch was falsch machen, finde ich 

P.S. Bin übrigens überzeugter "Aldi-Funktionsunterwäsche-Träger"


----------



## pisskopp (19. September 2007)

GEIZ IST GEIL!!

Und In China wird billig produziert, weil man dort auf die Umwelt scheisst.
Aber das ist ja weit weg.

BRAVO Ihr helden!


----------



## Rolf (19. September 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> GEIZ IST GEIL!!
> 
> Und In China wird billig produziert, weil man dort auf die Umwelt scheisst.
> Aber das ist ja weit weg.
> ...



Was machst Du besser als die anderen ?

Wie können wir uns bessern ?


----------



## bergadriver (19. September 2007)

> pisskopp
> GEIZ IST GEIL!!
> 
> Und In China wird billig produziert, weil man dort auf die Umwelt scheisst.
> ...



 
Als wenn adidas, Gore und konsorten nicht da herstellen würden...

kommt am ende aus der gleichen firma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (19. September 2007)

tigerwoods1607 schrieb:


> Tja, das kann bei Aldi halt auch mal passieren, kann Dir aber genauso bei nem Tacho für 150 passieren. Wie wärs mit umtauschen?



Fahrkosten und Zeit kosten mich locker über 8. Wegschmeissen ist billiger.
Ich betrete den Laden sowieso nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. September 2007)

Rolf schrieb:


> Was machst Du besser als die anderen ?
> 
> Wie kÃ¶nnen wir uns bessern ?



gore produziert sich nicht teurer als das crane-zeug. nur  verkauft es x-mal so teuer.



> Da geb ich dir gerne Recht. Allerdings kosten Freizeit Klamotten (auch Markensachen) nicht alle um die 200â¬. Das VerhÃ¤ltnis Preis/Leistung stimmt da einfach nicht. Ich glaube kaum das eine Gonso, adidas, Gore Jacke es rechtfertigen kann Ã¼ber 10 mal teuerer zu sein als aldi. Wer kann sich das denn leisten eine hose fÃ¼r 80â¬ und ne Jacke um die 160-200â¬ zu kaufen fÃ¼r sein Hobby? Ich denke eine komplette WinterausrÃ¼stung wird an die 350-400â¬ kosten. Also ich nicht und ich bin weder SchÃ¼ler, Student noch Azubi.
> AuÃerdem siehts auf dem Bike sowieso keiner.



also ich merke, fÃ¼hle und sehe den unterschied von ner 50 euro de marchi hose die ich bei fast jeder tour fahre und ner 5 euro kurzen aldi-radhose. von den winterhosen hab ich 2. die halten


----------



## trapperjohn (8. Oktober 2007)

Falls noch jemand auf Klamotten bei Aldi-Nord hofft: 



> Sehr geehrter Herr H.,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Mail vom 06.10.07 und für Ihr Interesse, das Sie den
> Produkten unseres
> ...


----------



## kodak (8. Oktober 2007)

... das sind ja truebe Aussichten :-( ... gerade die Hosen waren Klasse fuer den Preis, fuer die Wintertouren reichte es allemal ... fuer die ewigen Hasser der Aldi Sachen, ja im Sommer ziehe ich auch andere an, aber ich fahre im Winter auch nur selten jenseits der 70 km ...

Percy


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. Oktober 2007)

Die E-Mail wundert mich. Hier im Süden fallen die Leute immer drüber her, als wenn es kein Morgen gäbe.


----------



## hooliemoolie (10. Oktober 2007)

Al die schönen Dinge


----------



## speedy_gonzales (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin einige Sachen von der diesjährigen Aldi-Auktion inzwischen ne Weile gefahren. 

Wirklich sehr gut ist die Softshell-Jacke (erst recht, wenn man die Relation zum Preis sieht)! 
Passt mir hervorragend, ist ordentlich warm (schon bei 0° getestet ), sinnvolle Details (Taschen, kleine Reflektor-Streifen,...) und sogar die Optik ist ansprechend (in Farbe "blaugrau-schwarz"). Da recht warm, würde ich mir (für längere Bergaufpassagen,...) nur noch Unterarm-Reißverschlüsse wünschen.
Trotz vorhandener teurerer Jacken (Castelli, Gore,...) im Moment bei diesen "kühleren Übergangsbedingungen" (wohne in Garmisch-Partenkirchen, hier ist es sowieso immer etwas kälter ) quasi meine Lieblingsjacke.
Habe mich im Nachhinein geärgert, nicht noch eine Jacke mitgenommen zu haben.

Gut finde ich auch die Handschuhe, auf meinem Rennrad bzw. Crosser komme ich gut mit ihnen klar; keine Probleme beim Schalten oder Bremsen. 
Angenehm warm und winddicht (angeblich sogar wasserdicht, musste ich zum Glück noch nicht testet). 
Die Handschuhe bin ich allerdings erst zweimal auf kürzeren Strecken gefahren, da ich bis jetzt immer noch mit etwas dünneren Handschuhen gefahren bin.

Das Langarm-Trikot ist o.k., allerdings sitzt es nicht so perfekt wie meine langen Trikots von z.B. Descente oder Sugoi. Es ist einfach etwas "lockerer" geschnitten.
Die Ärmelabschlüsse könnten ebenfalls straffer sein. 
Im Winter zum Anziehen unter der Jacke aber völlig ausreichend!

Nicht wirklich gut, aber durchaus akzeptabel ist die lange Trägerhose. 
Eigentlich nur aus Neugier mitgenommen, ist sie von der Passform her nicht optimal: 
Unten geschätzte 5 cm zu kurz (am liebsten sind mit hier eh Hosen mit "Schlaufe" für die Füße) und oben könnte sie enger anliegen. 
Das Material macht einen ordentlichen Eindruck (ziemlich warm!), die Nähte allerdings weniger. 
Das Sitzpolster ist besser als gedacht, aber hier spürt man schon einen Unterschied zu den Tophosen (besitze u.a. Assos, Sugoi, PI). Das Polster passt mir aber deutlich besser, als z.B. die Polster von zwei älteren Löffler oder Gonso Hosen (beide schon 7-8 Jahre alt, und wegen unbequemem Polster kaum gefahren).
Die Hose werde ich vermutlich im Winter für kürzere Runden oder den Weg zur Arbeit anziehen. 


Insgesamt also ein eher positives Fazit, insbesondere die Jacke finde ich wie bereits geschrieben sehr gut.

Einen großen Vorteil bei den Aldi-Sachen (oder anderer günstiger Bekleidung, wenn sie denn ähnlich gut funktioniert) sehe ich darin, dass man sich zum Einen einen günstigen Zweit- (oder Dritt-, Viert-,...) Satz Klamotten zulegen kann, ohne direkt hunderte von Euros ausgeben zu müssen. Gerade bei schlechtem Wetter im Winter müssen die Klamotten ja noch öfter in die Wäsche, und man hat immer was zum Wechseln. 
Außerdem tun wie bereits von anderen angesprochen Stürze mit den günstigen Klamotten nicht so weh (zumindest nicht im Geldbeutel ) wie mit den Nobelmarken


----------



## S.D. (12. Oktober 2007)

Also ich werde mir keine Aldi-Bike-Klamotten mehr zulegen, da mir die Teile einfach nicht richtig passen und gerade was Jacken und Trikots anbelangt fange ich unheimlich schnell an zu schwitzen, was mir mit meinen teuereren Teilen nicht passiert.
Ich kaufe allerdings auch keine Jacke für 200 Euro, sondern nehme eine Marken-Jacke, wenn sie gerade im Angebot ist (z. B. Vorjahresmodell). Wenn man bedenkt, wieviel Zeit ich damit auf dem Bike verbringe und wie lange das Zeug hält, ist es den Preis schon wert.

Gruss


----------



## zeitweiser (14. Oktober 2007)

S.D. schrieb:


> Also ich werde mir keine Aldi-Bike-Klamotten mehr zulegen, da mir die Teile einfach nicht richtig passen und gerade was Jacken und Trikots anbelangt fange ich unheimlich schnell an zu schwitzen, was mir mit meinen teuereren Teilen nicht passiert.
> Ich kaufe allerdings auch keine Jacke für 200 Euro, sondern nehme eine Marken-Jacke, wenn sie gerade im Angebot ist (z. B. Vorjahresmodell). Wenn man bedenkt, wieviel Zeit ich damit auf dem Bike verbringe und wie lange das Zeug hält, ist es den Preis schon wert.
> 
> Gruss


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Oktober 2007)

Bevor es wieder einen neuen Thread gibt:

Ab 22. gibt es bei besagter Lebensmittelkette Laufklamotten. Eine solche Laufhose habe ich auch in Betrieb. Mit einer kurzen mit Einsatz darunter ist sie durchaus funktional.
Außerdem gibt's Unterhemden.
Der Rest dürfte wohl nur für Jogger interessant sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergadriver (16. Oktober 2007)

Ab 18.10. gibts auch bei Lidl Laufklamotten
Hosen und Trikots, vllt. noch Socken ebenfalls bike geeignet.


----------



## xsamel (18. Oktober 2007)

Für alle ALDI-Süd-Freunde!  Heute habe ich noch Reste der Radbekleidungsaktion  (Trägerhosen) bei unserem Aldi-Markt für 6,95! gesehen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## bergadriver (18. Oktober 2007)

schon irgendjemand im lidl gewesen?
Wie sind die sachen denn qualitätsmäßig?
Hoffe es lohnt sich, wollte nach der arbeit auch noch da vorbeifahren.


----------



## bikerdssd (18. Oktober 2007)

Nachdem ich mir erst mal 1 Jacke gekauft habe um auszuprobieren, bin ich am nächsten Tag nochmal gefahren habe noch ne Jacke 1 Hose und paar Handschuhe gekauft.Meine teurere Addias-Jacke sitzt auch nicht viel besser. Zugegeben sind die Gore,Gonso,Löffler usw. wahrscheinlich besser geschnitten, aber für im Herbst wo man nicht sechs Stunden und mehr im Sattel sitzt reicht mir das, um anschliessend in die Wäsche zu geben und nach der Sasion oder die Nächste zu den Altkleidern.Bei Sicherheitsteile wäre ich vorsichtiger mein Helm und meine Brille würde ich da nicht kaufen. Wenn ich allerdings wüsste das die Sachen in Indien von Kindern zusammengenäht würden hätte ich ein Problem.Leider ist man sich bei den Markenklamotten auch nicht sicher.


----------



## Easy (19. Oktober 2007)

Ab Montag gibt es wieder die genial Funktionswäsche 

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_5931.htm

Die war die Jahre immer empfehlenswert  

easy


----------



## nafets81 (19. Oktober 2007)

Und wie ist die so vom Schnitt? Auch eher weit? Habe mir letztens mal 'ne Radjacke bei LIDL in 48 geholt (trage normalerweise 50 bzw. M) und die passte ganz gut. Ist ja bei ALDI glaube ich ähnlich.
Funktionswäsche muss natürlich hauteng anliegen. Da stellt sich nun die Frage, welche Größe die passende wäre^^ Am besten wohl einfach mehrere Größen mitnehmen und den Rest zurückbringen. Würde die schon gerne mal ausprobieren.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Stargate (19. Oktober 2007)

Easy schrieb:


> Ab Montag gibt es wieder die genial Funktionswäsche
> 
> http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_5931.htm
> 
> ...



Hey, danke für die Info  Die ist wirklich immer klasse, da werde ich gleich am Montag zuschlagen. Habe ich garnicht mitbekommen.


----------



## bioelektrik (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

bei ebay gibt es scheinbar Restposten der Jacken die es damals bei Aldi Süd aber leider nicht bei Aldi Nord gab  

Kann mir jemand sagen welche dieser Jacken diejenige ist die es damals gab, ich suche noch was für Temperaturen um 0 Grad.

1





2





Ich bin 174cm gross, reicht da Grösse L?

Danke für eure Hilfe

Peter


----------



## eru2 (5. Januar 2008)

Hiho,


ich hatte eine der Jacken, und habe Sie nach einmaligen Tragen wieder umgetauscht. In dem Ding herrschte keinerlei Luftaustausch nach kurzer Fahrzeit war ich von innen wirklich  
nass vor Schweiss. Kann nur abraten von dem Ding.


Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren eine bei Lidl gekauft, die ist wirklich gut.


Gruß

Eru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cännondäler__ (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo bioelektrik,
meine ALDI-Jacke entspricht in der Form weitgehend dem oberen Bild. Bin genauso groß wie Du, wiege 67kg und mußte die damals in "S" nehmen um nicht darin zu ersaufen. Fällt dann immer noch etwas weit aus. Also auf gar keinen Fall "L" bei Deiner Größe. Habe auch eine Aldi-Hose aus dem Herbst und die ist in "M" grenzwertig groß, aber noch passabel.
Soviel zur "Größenpolitik" von Aldi.
Die Jacke kann ich bergauf nicht tragen, sonst sterbe ich drunter vor Hitze. Andererseits ist sie auch nicht sonderlich winddicht bei hoher Geschwindigkeit bergab. Daher nehme ich sie nur für flache Touren und zum Langlaufen. 
Fazit: Nicht wirklich zum Biken geeignet!

cännondäler

P.S. die Hose vom Herbst dagegen ist im Winter bei Temperaturen bis knapp unter 0 Grad prima und zeigt bisher keinen Verschleiß.


----------



## bioelektrik (5. Januar 2008)

Danke cännondäler und eru2!!  
Mit der etwas mageren Atmungsaktivität hätte ich noch leben können (brauche sie eh erst ab 0 Grad) aber dann sollte sie schon dicht sein  
Also weitersuchen und auf ein Schnäppchen hoffen.

Gruß

Peter


----------

